
How do you keep a good work/life balance - twunde
I left my last job because of burnout but now after 2 years here I&#x27;m picking up the same bad habits, checking email and doing extra work on weekends. I know one of the triggers was getting a work laptop, which I now use as my primary computer. How do you keep a balance between life and work?
======
jbrunet
If you can leave your laptop at work; otherwise keep it turned off when you
get home and use a separate computer for personal stuff.

If work needs you I'm sure they can get a hold of you besides emailing you.

With that said I think your "bad habits", as you call them, might be more of a
symptom rather than the problem. If you are interested, I would like to talk
to you more about your experiences with burnout. You can reach me at
jmbrunet2016@gmail.com

------
senjindarashiva
I've always felt that making sure that you keep your work tools and your play
tools separate helps with keeping track of what you are supposed to do.

Also if you can leave the work phone and computer at work and don't sync the
mail home.

Basically I am a firm beliver of the idea that I need roadblocks to stop
myself from falling into bad behavior.

------
spaceisballer
I make sure to seperate work and home life as much as possible. Basically my
wife and I commute to home and work together almost every day. So we do our
"work debrief" almost every time we drive home. This is nice because it gets
all that stuff out of the way when we are in the car. I make sure that my work
device stays put away or on the charger and I don't check it. It's hard to do
but I find that I am happier when I don't check it. But you also need
something to fill your time to get your mind off of work, so a
hobby/family/friends would also be advisable.

------
abtestdev
Separate computer / phone for work.

I may check e-mail off hours from time to time, but I never reply. I don't
ever check on vacation.

I eat lunch away from my desk 99% of the time.

